# Heads Up For Those Who Follow James Squires Limited Releases...



## Pollux (19/11/08)

I spotted a truckload of these flying past me on Parramatta Rd about 3 weeks ago, but there was no info out then, and I couldn't make out the lettering on the cases well enough to work out what it was...

Found the answer.

Sundown Lager


I asked the guys at the local bottle-o to hold me at least a 6pack when it's released...

I shall report on the 24th.


----------



## vicelore (19/11/08)

Sweet thanks.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/11/08)

I meant to post this here earlier; people on the Malt Shovel Mailing List would already have received this (note that the price seems to apply to members... free members). Very interesting for those of us in Adelaide. Anyone wanna go?



> Chief Brewer Tony Jones and Craft Beer Specialist Michael Jackson will be appearing at the Holdfast Hotel on Thursday 27th November for "Ales & Beer Tales."
> 
> Discuss the art of brewing and sample some of our flavoursome James Squire beers fresh from the tap, matched with some specially selected finger foods.
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## jonocarroll (19/11/08)

After reading the first post again... "one of the first lucky people to sample" seems a bit off if it comes out 3 days earlier in shops. :huh:


----------



## vicelore (19/11/08)

im in the beer club and didnt recieve that.. spose my post code was out of bounds.


----------



## LexP (19/11/08)

I heard its a corona clone <_<


----------



## Pollux (19/11/08)

I intend to be cracking one open by midday EDST on the 24th...

Will be dropping in to my local to let them know the name and make sure they will have cases....


----------



## Katherine (19/11/08)

And if it is good, they will bring it out.... then dumb it down! Like they did to the Golden Ale!


----------



## dogs01 (19/11/08)

Hi,

I've been drinking my carton since last Friday(14th). Very nice refreshing lager.
Going to get another this Friday. Liked it that much!

Dogs01 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pollux (19/11/08)

Sorry What???

Where the hell did you get one??


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/11/08)

Im guessing stolen.

I tried their winter pepperberry ale and thought it was all right, not excpetional... hope this one's a bit better.


----------



## jonocarroll (19/11/08)

I wish they'd have another crack at the strong ale - that was fine! Wasn't too keen on the rum rebellion though.

Stuff like this is what makes a brewery worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## vicelore (19/11/08)

loved the mad rasberry wheat they did .. that was awesome.


----------



## Pollux (19/11/08)

Damn it, I just dropped by the local Vintage Cellars, they normally get the limited release stuff first in the area...

They hadn't heard of it, well, they know about it now....I have them on the case now...


----------



## beers (19/11/08)

Pollux said:


> Damn it, I just dropped by the local Vintage Cellars, they normally get the limited release stuff first in the area...
> 
> They hadn't heard of it, well, they know about it now....I have them on the case now...




Try Camperdown Cellars on Parramatta Road. They had it when I went in on the weekend.

I grabbed a bottle. Not a bad summer lager IMO, & more hop bitterness than I expected, but not something I'll be rushing out to buy.


----------



## Pollux (19/11/08)

beers said:


> Try Camperdown Cellars on Parramatta Road. They had it when I went in on the weekend.
> 
> I grabbed a bottle. Not a bad summer lager IMO, & more hop bitterness than I expected, but not something I'll be rushing out to buy.



Shall swing by there tomorrow on the way home from work, thanks for the heads up...


----------



## the_fuzz (19/11/08)

got a case here just haven't had time to try one yet

Also after the rarsberry wheat crap, i'm a little worried - the pepperberry was nice thou


----------



## benny_bjc (19/11/08)

any clue on what hops they used?


----------



## QldKev (19/11/08)

LexP said:


> I heard its a corona clone <_<


Please name the source!!! 

QldKev


----------



## pbrosnan (19/11/08)

QldKev said:


> Please name the source!!!
> 
> QldKev



... dare I say it ... +1


----------



## vicelore (19/11/08)

its def out... mate just msged me told me he was drinking it atm.


----------



## nate2g (19/11/08)

Yeah I had the Sundown a few weeks back at the GF&W Festival. I wasn't really overly impressed but could see it as a popular choice over summer. I prefer their other beers, but interested to hear what you guys think of it.


----------



## dr K (19/11/08)

I had a "sampler" a few weeks ago.
Suspect that the finished product was more driven by the marketing branch than the Mad Brewers branch of JS.
Faultless, easy drinking, well balanced but nothing to write home about !!

K


----------



## Pollux (20/11/08)

Well, I now have some here...

It's easy drinking, has a slight hoppy tone but as said, is nothing too exciting...


----------



## schooey (20/11/08)

I bought a six pack today, I wish I hadn't. Toohey's New has more flavour...


----------



## Rustyc30 (20/11/08)

Had a six pack last weekend whilst it was a nice beer and fitted in with what they wanted to do a nice easy drinking summer beer not rushing out to grab a case of it but good to try


----------



## 0M39A (20/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I wish they'd have another crack at the strong ale - that was fine!



I still have a 6pack of this cellared 

Still tastes amazing, only 3 years past its "best before"


btw, i thought "Specialist Michael Jackson" passed away? or is there another Michael Jackson?


----------



## jonocarroll (20/11/08)

0M39A said:


> btw, i thought "Specialist Michael Jackson" passed away? or is there another Michael Jackson?



Well, that's going to make for an interesting session then, isn't it. Shows what I know. Apparently you are correct (Michael Jackson, 27/3/1942 - 30/8/2007) - I can only imagine that the e-mail was horribly outdated and reused. Could be too, since this thread has shown that it is surely not being 'released' on the 24th.

Make of this what you will... (finally got around to posting the image)


----------



## jonocarroll (20/11/08)

LexP said:


> I heard its a corona clone <_<



Even more perplexing then... (from Wikipedia)



> Michael Jackson also said once, on the Late Night with Conan O'Brien talk show, that his least favorite drink is Corona.


----------



## hairofthedog (20/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Well, that's going to make for an interesting session then, isn't it. Shows what I know. Apparently you are correct (Michael Jackson, 27/3/1942 - 30/8/2007) - I can only imagine that the e-mail was horribly outdated and reused. Could be too, since this thread has shown that it is surely not being 'released' on the 24th.
> 
> Make of this what you will... (finally got around to posting the image)


----------



## brendo (20/11/08)

popped into Dirty Dans on the way home... none in stock :angry: 

Had to console myself with four-packs of Wicked Elf Pale and Murrays Nirvana Pale Ale :icon_drunk: 

Based on some of the comments in this topic, I think I have done pretty well out of the bargain.

Will still have to chase down a bottle or two to try it though.

Brendo


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Well, that's going to make for an interesting session then, isn't it. Shows what I know. Apparently you are correct (Michael Jackson, 27/3/1942 - 30/8/2007) - I can only imagine that the e-mail was horribly outdated and reused. Could be too, since this thread has shown that it is surely not being 'released' on the 24th.
> 
> Make of this what you will... (finally got around to posting the image)



This Michael Jackson is not a zombie! 
He works for Lion Nathan and apparently had never heard of Michael Jackson (Deceased)

Anyway, I am going to head to the Holdy to see what the fuss is about.
If the JS beers are no good i can always have a Rochefort 10  

C&B
TDA


----------



## 0M39A (21/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This Michael Jackson is not a zombie!
> He works for Lion Nathan and apparently had never heard of Michael Jackson (Deceased)
> 
> Anyway, I am going to head to the Holdy to see what the fuss is about.
> ...



What sort of "beer specialist" has never heard of Michael Jackson (Deceased)?

oh right, a lion nathan one, lmfao


----------



## jonocarroll (21/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This Michael Jackson is not a zombie!



So... this isn't happening then? Dang.


----------



## sinkas (22/11/08)

I was pretty sure he knew at least the other other michael Jackson existed, but could be wrong, this one is a seriously unhealthy looking dude


----------



## Dave86 (22/11/08)

A mate of mine grabbed a sixer and told me it was bland, when I tried one of his, I had to agree. I had been drinking my last tallie of warren's SSB with all NZ styrians though... The next day I had one after switching from white wine and it actually tasted hoppy!  I grabbed a case for our end of uni holiday next week, I think it'll be fine summer drinking if I make sure I only have it before my bottled porter, not after!


----------



## dpadden (23/11/08)

Camperdown Cellars has sold out already and hoping to get another lot early this week. I picked up a case at Northmead Cellars this afternoon. Six cases left for anybody who is interested...

Chilling now and should be tasting in about an hour... :chug:


----------



## Wimmig (28/11/08)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this is a bit late. My name is Willem (Will) i am one of the 2IC's at Vintage Cellars Newtown. Sundown Lager is currently instock (20 cartons) and is $17.99/6pack. This is not available at any other Vintage Cellars. If you are in Newtown (as i notice one of the members is), require specific beer, or need help please let me know. 

If it's beer you need, then it's me you need to talk to. Anything you like, i am the beer guy. Australia to Ukraine (recent beer tour), U.K. To Congo (2010) i can help you out.

If i'm not there, leave info with our staff and i will call you back. Otherwise give me an email at [email protected] or [email protected] (MSN). I can find that brew for you! By the way the White Shield IPA (BC) is outstanding...drinking now....!

Let me know.

Cheers, Willl 

P.S. I leave on 15/12/08 for a booze....wait....XMAS holiday in Vietnam. If urgent find me before then. 

P.P.S. A perfect day. 29/11/08....Beer tastings (Murray), wine tastings (Jacobs Creek Prem.), Spirits (Think! Spirits) and exclusive red & white wine and Champagne..along with myself hosting rum, whisky, bourbon, vodka & gin tastings..pop on down...VC Newtown.

VC Newtown.
We BRING The Party.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/11/08)

G'Day Will. Are all the Vintage Cellars as connected as you? I'm in the wrong state (SA ... mental state is another issue) to visit, but we have a bunch of Vintage Cellars here too. I'm involved in with a Uni beer club that looks for importers (formerly sponsored by JS/MS), and we are always keen on new beers.

P.S. - that White Shield IPA is quite nice indeed.

Back on topic - did anyone go to the event in Adelaide (Holdfast)?


----------



## Wimmig (28/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> G'Day Will. Are all the Vintage Cellars as connected as you? I'm in the wrong state (SA ... mental state is another issue) to visit, but we have a bunch of Vintage Cellars here too. I'm involved in with a Uni beer club that looks for importers (formerly sponsored by JS/MS), and we are always keen on new beers.
> 
> P.S. - that White Shield IPA is quite nice indeed.
> 
> Back on topic - did anyone go to the event in Adelaide (Holdfast)?



In short...No. I am the beer guy (non head office ;O). If you need help in anyway from VC i will try my very best to help you (in ANY state). If need be, i will drop down in person!

Let me know what kind of help you need and i will point you in the right direction...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> G'Day Will. Are all the Vintage Cellars as connected as you? I'm in the wrong state (SA ... mental state is another issue) to visit, but we have a bunch of Vintage Cellars here too. I'm involved in with a Uni beer club that looks for importers (formerly sponsored by JS/MS), and we are always keen on new beers.
> 
> P.S. - that White Shield IPA is quite nice indeed.
> 
> Back on topic - did anyone go to the event in Adelaide (Holdfast)?



I ended up going, good value for money at $10.

They started with the Sundowner (had about 3 stubbies) not too bad for an all malt lager but for the life of me can't believe they only bittered it to 18-20IBU with Galaxy, then a schooner of Golden Ale (very average beer IMHO).
Followed that with a couple of JS Pils and then some Amber Ale. The food was outstanding, tempura battered prawns and chargrilled french lamb cutlets plus wedges as well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## beers (30/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> but for the life of me can't believe they only bittered it to 18-20IBU with Galaxy



Really? wow.. it seemed more than 18-20IBU to me.. I guess my IBUometer is outta whack


----------



## .DJ. (1/12/08)

Tried a couple over the weekend... Nice without being spectacular...

but I'm more of an Ale person and find it hard to get excited over a lager...


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/08)

Got a carton from Norwood bottlo- not many there, only just arrived on the pallet and they only had 8 cartons- and it's a pretty big bottlo!


----------



## Fermented (2/12/08)

Just got an e-mail about this from the brewery.

Talk about marketing rhetoric... have a read of the online version and decide for yourself:
http://node1.int.trclient.com/3720/online/18108495-3.html

If I recall correctly, a sundowner is something to drink when the sun goes down and that time is not usually in the heat of the day, as their blurb suggests. 

If the brew is as pedestrian as the 'recipes' they tout to go with it, I'm just going to vote with my dollars. The recipes are really ordinary bistro food from ten years ago in my opinion.

The whole thing smells like twaddle to me but you're welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.

/rant

Cheers - Time for a homebrew as the sun *is* going down (albeit at 19:52) - Fermented.


----------



## Fents (5/12/08)

who cares about marketing (they will always spin the rope imo)...go try one and make up your own descision...

stopped by at old mate dan's before so i had to grab one (along with a knappstein!)...not much hop aroma although more than i was expecting. light, refreshing, hops come through ok for me for what the beer is (hardly a 30+ ibu ale is it?) and i can see this getting smashed by the swill kid's on hot day's - when the suns going down or not.


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/12/08)

Of the people here who have bagged it, how many have actually bought a bottle? I quite like it personally, it's a great session beer.


----------



## jonocarroll (6/12/08)

Fents said:


> <snip> so i had to grab one (along with a knappstein!) </snip>


+1 for knappstein - lovely! Point of interest (and I may be wrong) but I heard that Tony Jones (mentioned at the start of this thread) was a driving force for that particular beer.



peas_and_corn said:


> Of the people here who have bagged it, how many have actually bought a bottle? I quite like it personally, it's a great session beer.


+1

I also tried (thanks to peas_and_corn) this and was pleasantly surprised. The label says "subtle" which probably isn't the word I'd have used (it's not OTT, but it's not exactly subtle). I'm not sure that it's up to the quality of some of the limited releases, but that said - win some, lose some. Certainly an improvement over megaswill and pretty nice for a session beer (price aside).


----------



## Fermented (6/12/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Of the people here who have bagged it, how many have actually bought a bottle? I quite like it personally, it's a great session beer.


Please note that I haven't bagged the beer, just (imho) the disrespectful marketing.

After what Peas said, I took that as a challenge so I had the missus grab half a dozen of these on the way home last evening. Had a few while I was working through the night and a couple just now with lunch. Can't say it's bad, can't say it's special and certainly can't say I would be bothered to seek it out again. An amusing change.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## gerald (16/12/08)

i just had one. i quite enjoyed it. its not amazing and would still drink golden ale over it but its quite a nice beer for those warmer summer days.


----------



## Muggus (16/12/08)

Had one of these the other day. Wasn't bad, bit of malt character and subtle hops. Nothing in comparison to some of the other Aussie micro lagers (Murrays, Knappstein, Wicked Elf, etc) that are widely available these days, but i'd probably drink it if it were on tap and nothing else interesting was.


----------



## datman510 (18/12/08)

i had a couple with dinner tonight and must say i found it most enjoyable.


----------



## andytork (19/12/08)

I had a single bottle last week, well you have to try. I was quite impressed, went down well. Wouldn't rush out and buy a case, but can't complain.


----------



## ploto (13/2/11)

I know this is an old thread, but...

I tried a single bottle of the Sundown Lager (in a glass) the other day and I wasn't at all impressed. To me it tasted like VB out of the tap at the pub, and one that hadn't cleaned the beer lines in a while. Is this what they were aiming for, or had Dan's done horrible things to my bottle before putting it on the shelf? It was probably the closest thing in a bottle to tasting like a mainstream beer straight out of the tap that I've ever tried (which I imagine would go down well with a lot of people), but it wasn't anything like what I expected.


----------



## proudscum (13/2/11)

Had a sixer the other night and well i drank it because i had payed for it but wont be going back there.
does that mean i may as well give up on the amber and the pilsener as well...mind you can normally get the original pils for cheaper than the JS clone


----------

